# Electrical Conversion



## 91513 (May 1, 2005)

Anyone now of any good electricians in Cornwall who can convert an American RV to 240V


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Tamsin*. You could do it yourself or Mobile RV will come to your premises to do it for you. :wink: >>> HERE <<<


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

There is a US RV centre at Carvynick Leisure Centre at Summercourt near Newquay - Eric is the owner and Michael the son - great people - they import new and nearly new RV's and convert them before selling. They also provide an RV park with fully serviced pitches only for American RV's - not cheap but a great site. Not saying they will do yours but they may be able to help.


----------

